# Ran out of feed



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I am on my last bag of goat feed today. I don't think there's enough for all of the goats to eat there second feeding tonight. Today was the day i go get feed and I had an awful morning and i called to see when they close and they closed at noon! I know it's my fault but what should I do until Monday? I feed kent full bore. Now all I can get until Monday is noble goat or dumor pellets. I MIGHT be able to get some ADM feed but not sure yet. Wich would be the closet to the kent feed and best for them until I can get more kent?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

If you have pasture or hay I would hold off feeding them grain until you can get the same stuff you've been feeding.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree, no grain at all would be better than suddenly switching their feed, then switching it back again.

Once I ran out of grain so I gave them each a little dry cereal like oatmeal or cheerios , just so they felt like they were getting their rations. They were fine until the new grain came in.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Will it be ok for the wethers weight? I feed them 3 lbs of grain a day


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have oats and BOSS they don't usually get it but could I give them some of that


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A couple of days break won't hurt, but if you think they should get a little of what you have is OK too, but don't give them much.

I agree with the others though, I would wait until you get their normal feed. It is only a couple of days right?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes. They have some left for tonight. So they would be without it Sunday and Monday morning


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They will live. Better to wait and use their usual grain than feed something new.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree don't take the chance. If your wethers get sick they will end up loosing more weight in the long run.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, even though this is late, I definitely wouldn't change their feed. Some goats don't handle the change well and can get extremely sick from it, even a slight change in the feed/diet when it comes to something new. Especially animals that are very dependent on grain vs. those on browse/hay/grass.


----------

